# "No,No The Wed Wun!!"



## mycrofft (Apr 13, 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5901035/what-happens-when-you-push-the-button


----------



## Aidey (Apr 13, 2012)

It made me lol, but WTF?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

This would never work in Texas. Someone would end up dead I guarantee it.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 13, 2012)

You know what is funny/sad about that? Most of the Giz commenters said the same thing about anywhere in the US.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

You'll notice these really extreme prank shows are always filmed in countries with no guns. Lets face it if that went down in front of me and I was strapped I'd be reaching for my gat too. (I've been working on my hood slang what do you thing?)


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 14, 2012)

Would you initiate a cap into their ear, Holmesboy? My word....
Good stunt work.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 14, 2012)

What I want to know is who you would aim at?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 15, 2012)

The chick on the motorcycle is obviously the bad guy!


----------



## Squad51 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hilarious video!



bigbaldguy said:


> This would never work in Texas. Someone would end up dead I guarantee it.



And so true about Texas.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 25, 2012)

I laughed my *** off... then I showed it to my partner, and he laughed HIS *** off. Beautiful.


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that....was funny!!


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 26, 2012)

awesome!!!


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You'll notice these really extreme prank shows are always filmed in countries with no guns. Lets face it if that went down in front of me and I was strapped I'd be reaching for my gat too. (I've been working on my hood slang what do you thing?)



Are you saying you are a Texan without a gun? If so, you are probably the first one I have ever encountered! Haha...


----------



## Bluestar (Apr 26, 2012)

thats awesome....


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 25, 2012)

OMG!! That made my day.  I want to stage something like this on campus now!  But yes, it has to be in a place with no guns! This would never work in Texas.  There would be real dead people everywhere!


----------

